# Massage chairs?



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone using one? Bought one? Had any experience with the GENESIS Chair?

There were 3 displays at Vegas, and they were selling for $4,500.....and I tried all of them...amazing massage. So anyone else have or use one?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Joasis said:


> Anyone using one? Bought one? Had any experience with the GENESIS Chair?
> 
> 
> 
> There were 3 displays at Vegas, and they were selling for $4,500.....and I tried all of them...amazing massage. So anyone else have or use one?


I fell asleep in one at a trade show once.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have used them at the mall, good for a buck, I don't think I would spend $4500 on one though  That will buy a lot of visits to the local massage parlor :thumbup:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

We sold the iJoy(Human Touch) line at my family's furniture store for years. They're really nice and I used to spend 10-15 minutes every day in one. The downside is that they will break eventually and then it's just a fairly uncomfortable chair. 

We had floor models last for 5-6 years which would see 1/2 hour to an hour of use a day which is a lot more than most individuals would use it.

PS- the calf/foot massage is actually my favorite part if you're looking at models with/without that.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

EthanB said:


> We sold the iJoy(Human Touch) line at my family's furniture store for years. They're really nice and I used to spend 10-15 minutes every day in one. The downside is that they will break eventually and then it's just a fairly uncomfortable chair.
> 
> We had floor models last for 5-6 years which would see 1/2 hour to an hour of use a day which is a lot more than most individuals would use it.
> 
> PS- the calf/foot massage is actually my favorite part if you're looking at models with/without that.


https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...t-and-calf-massager/1062750103?skuId=62750103
I bought on Amazon...
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...are about as good as they get, at under $300.


----------



## theotherone (Mar 30, 2019)

Palliser makes a pretty good massage chair--they have one that massages your calves--HEAVEN! My chiropractor used to have one in his waiting room.


----------



## MagicHVAC (Nov 2, 2020)

Railman said:


> Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & Gift Registry | Bed Bath & Beyond
> I bought on Amazon...


Thank you for the recommendation, I think that it's very decent


----------



## jesonm (Apr 10, 2021)

Joasis said:


> Anyone using one? Bought one? Had any experience with the GENESIS Chair?
> 
> There were 3 displays at Vegas, and they were selling for $4,500.....and I tried all of them...amazing massage. So anyone else have or use one?


I have one and I bought it 9 month ago still good.


----------

